# Need a Good Net Plan!!



## funfex (Sep 1, 2013)

Need a Good Net Plan, unlimited with no FUP preferably below Rs.1k
Currently using MTNL... it kinda suxs, get very bad ping and alot of DC's

Need a really good and stable net conn for Online Gaming like Diablo3, Dota2, COD
and also for downloads.... (downloads per month more than 30-50gb)

Location: Andheri, Mumbai
View attachment 12004
uploaded a pic of my logs if any1 knows any solution too would be preferable, coz cable net in my area is very bad, ppl switching off switches in between..etc


----------



## funfex (Sep 3, 2013)

Any1?????

Does Tata Docomo broadband still exist??Should i buy Reliance????


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

try tikona


----------



## funfex (Sep 3, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> try tikona


Thats wireless broadband rite????? do they give full 2/4mbps speed???....


Edit: A friend nearby took it and got very bad service from it


----------



## funfex (Sep 6, 2013)

bump???
Need it before the 20th


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> try tikona



Ive heard horror stories about this particular ISP


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2013)

Tikona is big No No...u will get bills even after disconnection and the CC harass too much

Andheri is a well developed city..so u will get many options there


----------



## funfex (Sep 6, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Tikona is big No No...u will get bills even after disconnection and the CC harass too much
> 
> Andheri is a well developed city..so u will get many options there



Unfortunately cant get Honesty Net(4mbps unlimited @ 450Rs) Coz of Cable mafia  they not comming across the road .......
MTNL become soo bad these days cant even see vids on utube at 144p without stoppin 10 times


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 6, 2013)

check for:

5net
rajan broadband
rajesh net (hathway)
spectranet

i think there's one more...can't recall its name. will let you know soon.


----------



## dummydave (Sep 7, 2013)

check spectranet


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 12, 2013)

where's the OP?!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 12, 2013)

Spectranet is best. The best part is no FUP.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 12, 2013)

Some people reported good times with *Hathway* though they were no gamers


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 13, 2013)

Any good plan for Delhi. right now using mtnl 999ul 1 mbps but it dc a lot.


----------



## funfex (Sep 14, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Some people reported good times with *Hathway* though they were no gamers



They use to be good  now they extremly bad......


----------



## funfex (Sep 21, 2013)

I am thinking to take Spectra Net or Airtel

Is TataDocomo Broadband good???

I Doubt spectraNet will come in my area 

Any last min suggestions???


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 26, 2013)

check for 'smartlink' (its based in Powai). my friend is using it at Bhandup (4 mbps plan at 1k/month).


----------



## funfex (Sep 26, 2013)

I contacted Both Airtel and SpectraNet..... and No Reply yet


----------



## funfex (Oct 5, 2013)

No Reply from Airtel & Spectra Net Still, Beam doesnt come in my Area, Any Other Net Providers Near Marol (Andheri East)????


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> check for 'smartlink' (its based in Powai). my friend is using it at Bhandup (4 mbps plan at 1k/month).


yeah I'm using the same one


----------

